# Necesito consejos sobre placa de video



## ingeniero18 (Sep 23, 2012)

Cómo andan?

Mi placa de video ya no quiere más y estoy dispuesto a comprarme una, pero necesitaría que me recomienden para saber más o menos que buscar.
Tengo un mother Gigabyte ga-vm900m con puerto pci-e y estoy dispuesto a gastar hasta $500 (argentinos). 

Lo que me tiene medio confundido es el tema de lo que soporta mi pc... ¿Cómo puedo saber cuánta memoria de video soporta el mother, si puedo ponerle una placa ddr3, etc? El manual del mother no especifica mucho de esas cosas.

Me habían recomendado ge-force 9600, pero buscando veo que hay muchos tipos en cuanto a memoria, marcas, ddr2, ddr3, etc.

Muchas gracias!!!!!!!!


----------



## arrivaellobo (Sep 23, 2012)

Para poder aconsejarte deberías decir que procesador tienes, la Ram, el monitor y el sistema operativo que utilizas.
También dinos si vas a utilizar el PC para jugar, trabajar en 3D, renderizar video, etc...


----------



## ingeniero18 (Sep 23, 2012)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> Para poder aconsejarte deberías decir que procesador tienes, la Ram, el monitor y el sistema operativo que utilizas.
> También dinos si vas a utilizar el PC para jugar, trabajar en 3D, renderizar video, etc...



Gracias por contestar!!!
Tengo una pc con procesador Pentium D 2.8GHz, 2Gb de RAM, monitor LCD con entrada VGA (LG w2043s), con Windows XP SP3. 

No uso el video ni para jugar los últimos juegos ni para diseño gráfico avanzado. Supongan que para lo más groso que la quiera usar es para jugar al Call of Duty Modern Warfare o para usar el Corel Draw 5 (un uso básico).

Para que se den una idea, actualmente tengo una placa de video Sentey de 256Mb y, no es para nada gran cosa, pero me aguantaba todo lo que hacía, aunque ni loco podía jugar un juego de los actuales ni los de hace unos años (aunque gasté el GTA San Andreas y el Call of Duty 2 jaja)

Muchas gracias!!!!


----------



## morta (Sep 23, 2012)

Hola Ingeniero, lamentablemente con el presupuesto que propones solo accedes a la gama baja, pero si te podes estirar un poquito mas hasta unos $ 650 podrías apuntar a una ati 6570, con núcleo a 800Mhz 1Gb DDR3, no es lo mas potente pero me parece que seria lo mas lógico entre precio y rendimiento (la ati 6750 esta en similar precio pero es mas lenta )


----------



## analogico (Sep 23, 2012)

lo importante es que sea  *PCI Express* 
por la antiguedad de tu mb debe ser 1.1 ahora la placas son 2.0  pero son compatibles


----------



## ingeniero18 (Sep 23, 2012)

Gracias a todos...

Morta: ¿cómo sé si mi mother soporta tarjetas de video ddr3 y el límite de memoria de la misma?

Analógico: ¿qué sería lo de 1.1 y 2.0?


----------



## arrivaellobo (Sep 24, 2012)

El que la tarjeta de video tenga memoria DDR3 o DDR5 sólo influye en la velocidad de la propia tarjeta, no te preocupes por eso. La cantidad de memoria de la misma sólo importa si vas a utilizar grandes resoluciones, pongamos configuraciones multimonitor o resoluciones más allá de 1080p, así que en tu caso tampoco te preocupes.
Creo que los $500 que mencionas corresponden a unos 80€ en España. Aquí por ese precio se puede conseguir una Radeon HD 6670, que para el uso que le vas a dar te sobra.


----------



## djwash (Sep 24, 2012)

Hola, te recomiendo en lo posible evitar placas de video DDR3, limitan mucho el rendimiento, tambien evitar placas de video con 2GB, como te dijeron, mas memoria no supone mas rendimiento, claro hablando de placas de gama baja con 2GB.

Teniendo en cuenta precio rendimiento no conviene tanto comprar placas de video caras de gama baja, por ejemplo la 6670 que sale como $750 y siempre le tenes que bajar algo al juego para que ande.

El hard en si no te limita tanto a la hora de poner una placa de video, lo principal es que la fuente se aguante el consumo de todo el sistema con la placa de video nueva, si tu fuente es chica en potencia deberas incluirla tambien en el presupuesto, ya que hay placas de video que necesitan alimentacion externa, es decir, necesitan mas energia que la que proporciona el puerto PCIE que son unos 75W.

Debes tener en cuenta si tu fuente es generica, que sea una fuente dentro de todo decente, hay genericas que dan asco, pero hay muchas que estan bien hechas y son capaces de entregar suficiente potencia para sistemas con procesadores de hasta 95W y placas de video que no requieran alimentacion externa.

Teniendo en cuenta precio/rendimiento, me inclino por la AMD 7750 1GB DDR5, tiene bastante mas rendimiento que la 6670 1GB DDR3 y no vale el doble, no necesita alimentacion externa, se alimenta del puerto PCIE, tiene un consumo muy bajo, y algo ideal seria la AMD 7770, consume un poco mas que la 7750 y es algo mas cara, quizas necesites fuente nueva, pero con una Sentey ERP 500 ya funciona perfectamente.

La 7750 puede correr el COD MW3 con todo a full en HD, con 2 GB de RAM te quedas corto, necesitas 4GB para juegos, tambien doble nucleo como minimo, lo ideal para algunos juegos es un CPU X4, nada muy caro con un Athlon X4 620 ya andas bien, hoy se consiguen muy baratos estos procesadores usados, tambien venden combos de estos micros+mother a muy buen precio, lo que supondria cambiar la plataforma completa...

Quizas para algunos estos modelos no van con tu hard, por el cuello de botella y eso pero no es tan asi, cuando compres debes pensar en el futuro, en no tener que actualizar por un buen rato, no te digo comprar la mas cara, pero si lo mas nuevo, muchas veces no es mucho mas caro.

Si tu presupuesto no puede superar los $500, te recomiendo ir por una GT220 o algo asi y 2GB mas de RAM, y claro pasarte a W7 a ver como corre, generalmente va mejor que XP.

Hoy las memorias RAM DDR2 son caras y escasas, lo mejor es pasarte a DDR3, es mejor gastar cada cierto tiempo unos pesos, y no mucha plata de golpe en toda una plataforma nueva.

En fin, si quieres jugar sin lag, correr juegos normal y decentemente tienes que gastar, $500 puede ser poco ya que las placas de video de gama baja son caras, debes analizar bien para hacer una buena compra.


----------



## analogico (Sep 24, 2012)

ingeniero18 dijo:


> Gracias a todos...
> 
> Morta: ¿cómo sé si mi mother soporta tarjetas de video ddr3 y el límite de memoria de la misma?
> 
> Analógico: ¿qué sería lo de 1.1 y 2.0?


te dejo el link a la wikipedia donde se explica todo
esta en ingles http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCI_Express

edit cualquier tarjeta es mejor qu la integrada de tu placa base asi que con cualquiera deberia mejorar


----------



## ingeniero18 (Sep 24, 2012)

Gracias a todos por toda la gran info!!! En cuanto adquiera la placa les cuento como me fue

Muchas gracias a todos!!!!


----------



## nocta (Sep 26, 2012)

Si la querés para juegos, vas a necesitar una mejor computadora (mejor procesador, más memoria, Windows 7 dada la compatibilidad con DirectX, y con todo esto, seguramente una mejor fuente).

Por esa plata mi recomendación sería una GeForce 8600GT o algo que por ahí ande. Apuntá a las GT o GTX, no a las LS, GLS que son más pedorras que las que vienen onboard.
Con esa placa de video que te idje, podés correr el GTA IV con gráficos bajos, el MW3 sin problemas y algún que otro juego más.


----------



## djwash (Sep 26, 2012)

La 8600 es viejisima, no se consigue nueva y usada piden locuras, ademas es de 256 y 512 si no me equivoco, y hay versiones DDR2...

Por esa plata tenes GT 220, 240, 430, 520, ninguna pasa de $500 y andan mas o menos en el mismo rendimiento 1GB DDR3, lo ideal es tener el HARD equilibrado, y si no tenemos mucho dinero y queremos buen rendimiento, con o sin el perdon de todos los fanboy de Intel, a AMD en cuestion de precio/rendimiento no hay con que darle, es la mejor opcion...


----------



## nocta (Sep 26, 2012)

Sí, la 8600 es vieja. Hay versiones con 256 DDR3 y creo que de 512 DDR3.

De todos modos, las que diste, son mejores. Te doy la derecha.

Creo, igual, que según la placa que compres, deberías ver la fuente que tengas y sino cambiarla.


----------



## djwash (Sep 26, 2012)

Hay muchas opciones que funcionan con casi cualquier fuente, de todos modos tienes razon nocta, es bueno revisar el estado de la fuente de vez en cuando, y mas cuando se agregará un nuevo hardware.

Yo tengo la MSI R7750 y es un pequeño misil, y tengo fuente generica, muchos cooler y X4 voltajes perfectos.

Y una captura de la Evaluacion de windows 7 como para comparar...


----------



## analogico (Sep 26, 2012)

esa placa soporta vga
por que si no tendria que cambiar el monitor


----------



## djwash (Sep 26, 2012)

Hasta donde se, TODAS las placas tienen salida VGA, esta la tiene en el conector DVI, algunos pines estan dedicados para esta salida, mediante un adaptador (incluido) podes conectar un monitor con dicha entrada...


----------



## morta (Sep 27, 2012)

Ingeniero, yo te decía la mejor opción dentro de no apartarme tanto del presupuesto y que no tengas que cambiar la fuente por una mas potente.
Las placas de nvidia que están casi al mismo precio de la ati 6570 tienen núcleos viejos y no son compatibles con directx 11, ej GT 220, GT 240.
La que te recomienda djwash esta buena pero sale casi $1000 y ya es doble de lo que tenias pensado gastar y por lo que decías al principio no sos gammer.

p/d: vendria bien una seccion compra/venta en el foro.


----------



## ingeniero18 (Sep 27, 2012)

Que lucha todo esto de las placas de video eh!!!!!
Veo que es muy difícil  decidirse ya que no es una cuestión solamente de marca y calidad sino también ALGO MÁS BIEN POPULAR!!! 
En base a lo que me cuentan ustedes y a lo que veo en otros foros hay cosas que todavía no me cierran. Por ejemplo el tema de las marcas: veo (como ejemplo) en Mercado libre una placa de video que dice "Biostar Nvidia Geforce G210 1gb Ddr3"...... me pueden explicar qué sería Biostar, qué sería Geforce y qué sería Nvidia????? Eso me confunde muchísimo... no sé discernir entre marca, modelo, nada!!! ajejaj!!! 
Y para empezar a elegir, les pongo de ejemplo la siguiente placa publicada y me comentan.

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-153743468-6570-clolorfire-1-gb-gdr3-nueva-_JM_

MUCHAS GRACIAS A TODOS!!!


----------



## nocta (Sep 27, 2012)

GeForce es el chip de video, Biostar es la marca que produce la placa. Seguramente también encuentres la misma de MSI, Sentey ...


----------



## ingeniero18 (Sep 27, 2012)

Bien... entonces me podrían tirar (para tener en cuenta) unos cuantos nombres de chips, marcas y análogos de Nvidia que todavía no sé que es???

Gracias


----------



## djwash (Sep 27, 2012)

Si podes compra la 6670, por unos pesos mas, mas o menos, 150 mas...

Sino la 6570 puede ser una opcion buena siempre y cuando no sea Biostar o XFX, trata de llegar a una MSI o Sapphire...


----------



## ingeniero18 (Sep 27, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Si podes compra la 6670, por unos pesos mas, mas o menos, 150 mas...
> 
> Sino la 6570 puede ser una opcion buena siempre y cuando no sea Biostar o XFX, trata de llegar a una MSI o Sapphire...



Que me decís de esta dj???:

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-427426143-placa-video-amd-radeon-hd-6670-1gb-ddr3-ati-hdmi-dvi-vga-_JM_


----------



## djwash (Sep 28, 2012)

Se ve bastante bien, la estuve viendo pero no podia cargar bien en sitio desde donde te conteste antes, vas a andar bien con esa placa, la mirada a futuro que le pongo yo es como te dije antes, evitar DDR3, viene la misma, pero con DDR5, si bien la diferencia en rendimiento no es tan grande, la diferencia de precio tampoco, DDR3 siempre como que le falta algo aun en resoluciones bajas...

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-433202763-sapphire-ati-radeon-hd-6670-1gb-ddr5--_JM_


En el futuro puedes actualizar el resto de la compu y con esta placa de video podras seguir corriendo varios juegos. Claro que apenas estamos alejandonos un poco de la gama baja, entiendo que tu presupuesto puede estar ajustado, pero no me compraria menos de la 6670 1GB DDR5, la diferencia no es tan grande.


----------



## morta (Sep 28, 2012)

Como dice djwash, si podes la que trae DDR5 esa, sino la otra con DDR3, las dos placas tienen la misma tasa de llenado de píxeles y texturas, pero la que trae DDR5 casi duplica el ancho de banda.
Shappire es muy buen ensamblador por lo que no deberías tener problemas


----------



## ingeniero18 (Sep 28, 2012)

Entonces en base a tooooooooooooooooda la info que me tiraron en todo este tiempo, y teniendo en cuenta que varios de ustedes coincidieron en lo mismo... ESTA DECIDIDO: 

Sapphire Ati Radeon Hd 6670 1gb!!!!!!!!!!

Voy a hacer lo imposible para estirarme hasta poder comprarme la ddr5 o en su defecto la ddr3 y de mientras tiro un largo tiempo con una buena plaquita de video.

Muchas gracias a todos por los consejos y la gran data!!!


----------



## nocta (Sep 28, 2012)

Yo que vos igual me fijaría la fuente. No conectes nada sin primero ver que le de la potencia.


----------



## ingeniero18 (Sep 28, 2012)

nocta dijo:


> Yo que vos igual me fijaría la fuente. No conectes nada sin primero ver que le de la potencia.



Gracias por la aclaración Nocta!!!


----------



## morta (Sep 29, 2012)

El consumo de la HD 6670 a pleno es de 66w, que los toma directamente del PCI-E, por lo que no trae conector de energía aparte.
Calcula que como mucho te va a consumir 6a en 12v.
Haciendo un calculo rápido con el procesador que tenes y esta placa con una fuente generica de 450w esta bien.

TDP procesador         95w
TDP video                 66w
Motherboard (aprox) 30w
DVD RW                   33w
Memorias                   2w
Disco                        25w (siendo generoso o 2 discos)

total 250w aproximadamente.


----------



## ingeniero18 (Sep 29, 2012)

morta dijo:


> El consumo de la HD 6670 a pleno es de 66w, que los toma directamente del PCI-E, por lo que no trae conector de energía aparte.
> Calcula que como mucho te va a consumir 6a en 12v.
> Haciendo un calculo rápido con el procesador que tenes y esta placa con una fuente generica de 450w esta bien.
> 
> ...




TE ME ADELANTASTE MORTA!!! Es justo la cuenta que iba a hacer y me ganaste de mano jajeajaeaejea!!!
Tengo una fuente de 450W así que tengo de sobra
Me parece que ya encaro para esa plaquita... ME CONVENCIERON!!!!

GRACIASSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## morta (Sep 29, 2012)

queremos fotos del chiche cuando lo tengas !!


----------



## ingeniero18 (Sep 29, 2012)

morta dijo:


> queremos fotos del chiche cuando lo tengas !!



Obvio morta!!! Le voy a sacar foto desde el negocio donde la compre hasta cuando este instalada en la pc ajejejae!!!!!

Igual en un tiempito ya que de los 500 que pensaba gastar ahora me fui a casi 800... paciencia!!!!


----------



## nocta (Oct 1, 2012)

Si, igual si tenés una fuente onda Noganet, por más que diga que es de 500w y en teoría necesites 250w, desconfiale.


----------



## ingeniero18 (Oct 3, 2012)

nocta dijo:


> Si, igual si tenés una fuente onda Noganet, por más que diga que es de 500w y en teoría necesites 250w, desconfiale.



Tengo una fuente atx "Eurocase" de 550W... qué opinan???


----------



## djwash (Oct 3, 2012)

ingeniero18 dijo:


> Tengo una fuente atx "Eurocase" de 550W... qué opinan???



Subi fotos del interior de la fuente, donde se aprecien el tamaño de los capacitores de entrada, transistores primario, trafo, rectificadores secundarios, y capacitores de salida y te digo bien...


----------



## ingeniero18 (Oct 6, 2012)

Cómo andan muchachos!!!

Todavía no pude abrir la fuente para mostrárselas pero en breve saco fotos.
Les cuento que toy asiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii de comprarme la plaquita de video, pero mientras quería que me den una opinión sobre un par de placas que vi en compumundo. Me imagino que son inferiores a la 6670 pero igual me gustaría que me pasen pros y contras (siempre pensando que irían en mi pc):

-SAPPHIRE HD 6450 1 GB DDR3
-Sapphire Radeon Hd 6450 2gb Ddr3
-SAPPHIRE HD5450 1 GB DDR3
-ASUS GT520 SILENT 1 GB DDR3

Como siempre GRACIAS!!!


----------



## djwash (Oct 6, 2012)

Todas son gama hiperbaja nada que hacer contra la 6670...

Tomando como referencia la 6670, en esta lista las tienes bien ubicadas, saca tus propias conclusiones...

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Powercolor/HD_6670/27.html


Y la que estamos tomemos como referencia una similar a la mia jeje...

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/HD_7750/26.html


----------



## morta (Oct 7, 2012)

Miercoles !!! pense que la 7750 de djwash le pasaba el trapo a mi viejita 5770, pero están ahí cabeza a cabeza!!

Recién ahora después de un año largo, tuve que lubricar los coolers del twin frozer.


----------



## djwash (Oct 7, 2012)

Deberias compararla con la 7770, ya que son digamos, categorias diferentes, aun asi se nota la diferencia en rendimiento comparando con modelos anteriores, como la gama media baja va teniendo un piso minimo de rendimiento cada vez mas alto, no se si me explico.

No se si ya vienen notebook con estos GPU, pero seguro que tendran un mejor rendimiento que los actuales, a costa de un menor consumo y temperatura...


ingeniero18: deja de dar vueltas con las gama ultrabaja, ni las mires, yo armo equipos con esos modelos, muchas veces los clientes quieren lo mas barato (AsRock, gt220, gt520, 6450) y se quedan con un gusto a fosforo cuando prueban juegos, despues si la queres vender para actualizar no te las compra nadie...

Compra la mejor placa que puedas, asi tengas que esperar para juntar mas plata yo voy por la serie 7000, porque? Mas rendimiento, menos consumo, tecnologia actual, no necesitaras actualizar por mucho tiempo, pero claro, se que es bastante mas de lo que pensabas gastar, al menos, intenta no comprar DDR3...


----------



## ingeniero18 (Oct 8, 2012)

Listoooooooooooooo!!!! 
Teniendo en cuenta que djwash me acaba de cagar a pedos (ajeaejjjea) ya toy en trámite para mi futura Sapphire Ati Radeon Hd 6670 1gb Ddr5!!!!!!!!
Más que seguro que esta semana la tenga así que en breve van las fotos!!!!!!!


----------



## djwash (Oct 8, 2012)

Sabes que tengo en mi poder una XFX 6750 1GB DDR3, voy a probar a ver que tal anda, es de un cliente que la compro en otro lado y me la trajo para que se la instale, no es compatible con su placa madre, es una AsRock 775, y encima la pago a mas de $1000, no encontre un review bueno sobre este engendro, pero he visto que no es cara, lo malo es que es DDR3, la pruebo y te digo que tal anda, quizas para resoluciones 1366  anda bien, veremos, hoy lunes en algun momento del dia la conecto y pruebo...


----------



## djwash (Oct 8, 2012)

Acabo de probar la 6750 que te dije, anda bastante bien, alimente todo con una fuente generica decente y no tuve problemas, el MW3 en 1366 anda bastante bien, con graficos en normal, aa x2, linda placa y no es cara, tira unos lag minimos de vez en cuando en ese juego, seria cuestion de configurar bien, lastima que es DDR3 y le queda un ancho de banda muy justo, lo bueno es el precio ronda los $650, lleva conector de alimentacion pero como te dije anda bien con una fuente generica *decente*.

En la evaluacion de Windows 7, donde la mia marca 7.4 esta marca 6.9...

Siempre iria por una DDR5, pero la 6750 1GB DDR3 no es una mala opcion teniendo en cuenta lo que vale...

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-426841907-placas-de-video-xfx-hd-6750-ati-radeon-1gb-ddr-3-pci-express-_JM_

Aun asi, las especificaciones no me terminan de convencer, ni si quiera en la pagina de XFX encontre el modelo que tengo en mis manos, algo raro...

Asique, dale para adelante con la 6670 1GB DDR5!!

Saludos.


----------



## ingeniero18 (Oct 8, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Acabo de probar la 6750 que te dije, anda bastante bien, alimente todo con una fuente generica decente y no tuve problemas, el MW3 en 1366 anda bastante bien, con graficos en normal, aa x2, linda placa y no es cara, tira unos lag minimos de vez en cuando en ese juego, seria cuestion de configurar bien, lastima que es DDR3 y le queda un ancho de banda muy justo, lo bueno es el precio ronda los $650, lleva conector de alimentacion pero como te dije anda bien con una fuente generica *decente*.
> 
> En la evaluacion de Windows 7, donde la mia marca 7.4 esta marca 6.9...
> 
> ...



Después de toooooooooooooda la data que me diste y del poder de convencimiento que tenés (ajejajajeaje) VOY POR LA 6670!!!!!!!!!! Ya averigüé donde comprarla y la saco con tarjeta... SE VA TODO A LA MIER.....!!!! Esta semana es posible que la tenga...

Igual gracias!!!


----------



## morta (Oct 8, 2012)

djwash creo que vi algunas notebooks de la linea acer aspire que traen un pci-e en la parte de atras donde se puede colocar una tarjeta de video dedicada. claro que no del tipo standard.

aca encontre una GF 8400


----------



## ingeniero18 (Oct 10, 2012)

GENTE LINDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!! SOY FELIIIIIIIIIZ!!!! 
Acá está mi nueva novia... Sapphire Ati Radeon Hd 6670 1gb Ddr5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Primero que nada GRACIAS a todos por los consejos y la buena onda que pusieron en el tema!!!!

Segundo, si tienen algún que otro juego para recomendarme para jugar con esta plaquita, pasen la data, así como límites que haya para la misma o algún que otro detalle de configuración o lo que sea (todo será bienvenido).

GRACIAS MUCHACHOS!!!


----------



## djwash (Oct 10, 2012)

Que bueno! Te felicito que la disfrutes.

Esa placa aca en San Juan no la tienen, sino me la compraba, no me convencia gastar tanto en una placa de video, pero bueno, vi la que tengo y me enamore jaja...

Los juegos seran muchos, salvo algunos que te van a pedir un procesador X4 como el Call of Duty Black Ops, que se laguea con un X2, creo que viene algun parche...

MW3, BF3, NFS, podras jugar a varios juegos, muchos en HD, otros en menos resolucion, es cuestion de probar, si tienes 2GB de RAM tendras lag en algunos juegos por eso, intenta poner 4GB de ram.

Nos cuentas que tal te va, y una captura de la evaluacion de Windows a ver que numeros tira...


----------



## ingeniero18 (Oct 10, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Que bueno! Te felicito que la disfrutes.
> 
> Esa placa aca en San Juan no la tienen, sino me la compraba, no me convencia gastar tanto en una placa de video, pero bueno, vi la que tengo y me enamore jaja...
> 
> ...



GRACIAS CHE!!! No tengo juegos modernos en mi poder ahora, pero estuve jugando el Quake 4 que con la placa anterior tenia mucho lag y con esta VUELA!!! En estos días me compro un par más modernos y te cuento. 
Un par de consultas para seguir en el tema: 
-Primero, cómo hago lo de la captura de la evaluacion de Windows y qué data sacás de ahí?   -Segundo, mi monitor es un LG w2043s. Como vi que la imagen se veía media desenfocada recurrí a cambiar la frecuencia de actualización de 60Hz a 75Hz y se veía diez puntos. El tema es que después de un rato, se me vuelve a configurar por si sola a 60Hz. Cómo puedo arreglar eso? La verdad que en 60 me mata la vista (uso resolución 1440x900). 
-Y tercero y último... tengo el DirectX 9. Lo actualicé y sigue figurándome la misma versión. Según tengo entendido hay hasta la 11... que me cuentan de esto?

Gracias!!!!!!


----------



## analogico (Oct 10, 2012)

ingeniero18 dijo:


> recurrí a cambiar la frecuencia de actualización de 60Hz a 75Hz y se veía diez puntos. El tema es que después de un rato, se me vuelve a configurar por si sola a 60Hz. Cómo puedo arreglar eso? La verdad que en 60 me mata la vista (uso resolución 1440x900).
> -Y tercero y último... tengo el DirectX 9. Lo actualicé y sigue figurándome la misma versión. Según tengo entendido hay hasta la 11... que me cuentan de esto?
> 
> Gracias!!!!!!


tu monitor es de los que traen drivers  deberias instalarlos 
el direct 11 es solo para winn7
la evaluacaion es solo parahacer comparaciones y entre win7 tambien


----------



## djwash (Oct 11, 2012)

Instala Windows 7 si te es posible, revisa si el sistema reconoce el monitor por el modelo, por ejemplo mi pc me reconoce los monitores que le conecto, por ej: BENQ G2320HDB, si no lo hace prueba con otro cable de video VGA, a veces fallan y podes usar el monitor pero no te lo reconoce por el modelo...


Y si, la evaluacion es de W7, y el DX11 tambien es solo para W7, en XP no va...


----------



## ingeniero18 (Oct 11, 2012)

y según las especificaciones de mi máquina, me recomiendan windows 7?


----------



## djwash (Oct 11, 2012)

Si, de una, aunque muchos fanboy de XP no lo quieran reconocer, W7 es mejor para equipos DDR2 en adelante, alguien que sabe mucho me dijo que XP va mucho mas en mi PC que 7, pero lo probé y no hay caso, si me dijo eso es por algo, la verdad no pude comprobarlo, W7 siempre me anduvo mejor.


----------



## ingeniero18 (Oct 11, 2012)

Gente: como comentario relacionado con todo esto que estuvimos hablando, les paso esta página a ver si la conocen...

http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri/

Saludos!!!


----------



## djwash (Oct 12, 2012)

Lo ideal para saber si un juego anda es probarlo en el equipo en cuestion, por alguna razon, he notado diferencias en equipos identicos armados al mismo tiempo, es raro ver ante tus ojos que de tres equipos iguales nuevos uno no abre juegos, se tilda o cuelga, con W7 de 32 bit, se probo de todo y la unica solucion fue instalar de 64 bit aun teniendo 2GB de ram, imaginate con la inmensa variedad de modelos y revisiones de todos los componentes de un PC, generalmente no hay diferencias significativas, aun asi prefiero probar, con el tiempo ya sabes que configuracion corre cada cosa y de que manera, aunque a veces te sorprendes...


----------



## morta (Oct 12, 2012)

Bueno antes que nada felicitaciones!!!
ahora toca disfrutarla!!
Con respecto a los juegos te recomendaría: Stalker call of pripyat, singularity, Metro 2033 y si queres sentir un poco de miedito a la madrugada: dead space.

Si bien no son nuevos son los que me gustaron, en especial la serie STALKER, lastima que GSG se disolvio, ahora estoy con elders scroll V Skyrim y tengo para rato.


----------



## ingeniero18 (Oct 13, 2012)

morta dijo:


> Bueno antes que nada felicitaciones!!!
> ahora toca disfrutarla!!
> Con respecto a los juegos te recomendaría: Stalker call of pripyat, singularity, Metro 2033 y si queres sentir un poco de miedito a la madrugada: dead space.
> 
> Si bien no son nuevos son los que me gustaron, en especial la serie STALKER, lastima que GSG se disolvio, ahora estoy con elders scroll V Skyrim y tengo para rato.



GRACIAS MORTA!!! Me voy a bajar alguno de los que me comentaste a ver qué onda.
Ahora estoy jugando el COD4 moder warfare!!!!!!! SOY FELIIIIIIZ

Adjunto una captura de la explosión nuclear que se mandan los loquillos... obviamente un printscreen propio 

Saludos!!!!


----------



## ingeniero18 (Oct 16, 2012)

Cómo andan muchachos!!! Tengo una consulta para hacerles: me acabo de instalar el GTA 4 y configurando los gráficos de mil maneras no logro que no se trabe la imagen, es decir, no logro conseguir fluidez. Hay algo en mi computadora que no ayude al buen rendimiento y que deba ver? Ya sea poca ram, procesador viejo, etc....


----------



## djwash (Oct 16, 2012)

ingeniero18 dijo:


> Cómo andan muchachos!!! Tengo una consulta para hacerles: me acabo de instalar el GTA 4 y configurando los gráficos de mil maneras no logro que no se trabe la imagen, es decir, no logro conseguir fluidez. Hay algo en mi computadora que no ayude al buen rendimiento y que deba ver? Ya sea poca ram, procesador viejo, etc....





Cito:



djwash dijo:


> Los juegos seran muchos, salvo *algunos que te van a pedir un procesador X4* como el Call of Duty Black Ops, *que se laguea con un X2*, *creo que viene algun parche*...
> 
> MW3, BF3, NFS, podras jugar a varios juegos, muchos en HD, otros en menos resolucion, es cuestion de probar, *si tienes 2GB de RAM tendras lag en algunos juegos por eso, intenta poner 4GB de ram.*
> 
> Nos cuentas que tal te va, y una captura de la evaluacion de Windows a ver que numeros tira...




Por otro lado, si tenes XP, te recomiendo que le coloques 7...



Se que podes tener dudas al respecto, pero yo las tuve y me las saque probando, micro mas grande, mas memoria, etc, principalmente hay lag en cualquier juego cuando tenes 2GB de RAM, el sistema hace un uso o trabajo intensivo de memoria, llenando y vaciando constantemente al tener poca RAM, y este trabajo demora, con 4 GB eso no pasa, y si en en Dual Channel mejor.

Muchos dicen que los juegos y aplicaciones no usan 4 nucleos, no es tan asi, en general se nota cuando pasas de x2 a x4, o pasar a tener mas de 2GB de Ram, hasta te puedo decir que se nota cuando cambias la placa madre, por ejemplo, hace un tiempo vendí mi placa madre (M4A88 TDV EVO USB3) y me compre una inferior, la M5A78 LM LX, pasé de tener 880G/SB850 a 760G/SB710, se notaba la diferencia, un poco mas lento todo, se demoraba un poco mas en cada cosa, me canse y compre la M5A88-V EVO, y se nota todo mas fluido, puedo tener 25 pestañas en Chrome, viendo un video en Full HD y grabando un DVD y corre perfecto, y haciendo todo eso abro algun juego no tan pesado como los NFS y anda bien...


----------



## analogico (Oct 16, 2012)

ingeniero18 dijo:


> Cómo andan muchachos!!! Tengo una consulta para hacerles: me acabo de instalar el GTA 4 y configurando los gráficos de mil maneras no logro que no se trabe la imagen, es decir, no logro conseguir fluidez. Hay algo en mi computadora que no ayude al buen rendimiento y que deba ver? Ya sea poca ram, procesador viejo, etc....



segun recuerdo ese juego tenia problemas con ati  pero no se en que termino esa historia
si searreglo porel lado de gta o por el lado de ati
de todos modos
prueba con la ultima version de los drivers

una prueba simple que puedes hacer es  usar el administrador de tareas 
y ver  cuanto cpu y cuanta ram  se usa cuando ocurre el problema

y si cambias a 7 probablemente necesites mas ram


----------



## ingeniero18 (Oct 16, 2012)

JOYITA... TODA LA DATA ES BIENVENIDA COMO SIEMPRE!!!!
Estoy consciente que mi máquina es relativamente viejita y es por eso que de a poco la quiero ir actualizando.
Ya tengo en cuenta lo de la ram y lo del windows 7. Lo que sí me di cuenta es que mi procesador no es admitido por varios juegos (o por lo menos no alcanza). 
Viendo la página www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri/ , y evaluando las condiciones de distintos juegos, en la mayoría me cae que el procesador no alcanza, y todo estaría bien si tendría un Core duo (mientras que yo tendo un D). 

Según el manual de mi mother (Gigabyte ga-vm900m), ¿ustedes me podrían decir hasta qué procesador puedo llegar sin cambiar la placa? Pregunto porque, más allá de la data del manual del mother, sé que hay varios modelos de core duo pero no sé como guiarme para elegir uno...


----------



## analogico (Oct 16, 2012)

ingeniero18 dijo:


> Según el manual de mi mother (Gigabyte ga-vm900m), ¿ustedes me podrían decir hasta qué procesador puedo llegar sin cambiar la placa? Pregunto porque, más allá de la data del manual del mother, sé que hay varios modelos de core duo pero no sé como guiarme para elegir uno...


una rapida busqueda dice que hay 2 revisiones de tu placa 
http://es.gigabyte.com/products/page/mb/ga-vm900m/
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2581#ov
solo debes averiguar cual es la tuya  debe estar impreso en la placa
y ver en *cpu support *o *soporte decpu *
ademas debes averiguar si para cambiar el cpu tambien debes actualizar la bios o no


----------



## djwash (Oct 16, 2012)

Si no necesitas Intel, y usaras la PC para jugar, te recomiendo ir para el lado de AMD.

Te podria recomendar una configuracion economica en AMD, pero de muy buena calidad, suficiente para correr juegos como BF3 y MW3 en HD y Full HD en algunos casos, muchos dicen en otros sitios que los componentes que te voy a nombrar son de gama baja o porquerias, lamentablemente el consumismo esta muy arraigado en la mente de muchos gamer...

M5A78 LM LX
Athlon II X4 6XX (no importa el que consigas, mientras sea X4, yo tengo un 620 y me sobra)
4GB de RAM DDR3 1333MHZ - pueden ser 2x2 o 1x4, tambien puedes poner de 1600MHZ que no son caras
HD 6670 1gb Ddr5

Los componentes que te nombro no son caros, puedes hacer como yo que compre el micro usado a muy buen precio, puedes ir por placa madre mas cara pero depende del uso que le des, yo compre la M5A88V EVO porque necesito varios de los conectores que trae, bastante completa viene, con USB3 y SATA3, no pienso cambiarla por unos años.

No es necesario gastar tanto en un PC para lograr mucho, la configuracion que te nombro la he tenido hasta hace unos dias y doy fe que anda perfecto. 

Subire fotos del equipo terminado ...


----------



## ingeniero18 (Oct 16, 2012)

Analógico: es la 2.0!!! Cómo puedo saber hasta qué procesador me aguanta???

djwash: gracias por la data che!!! Me servirá para más adelante cuando me quiera armar una compu nueva ya que esta la quiero conservar. Hay forma de saber qué procesador me aguanta???


----------



## djwash (Oct 16, 2012)

En este link podes ver que micros le andan a tu mother.


El mejor que le podes poner dudo que lo consigas, y los otros quizas los consigas usados, de todas formas cualquier cosa que le pongas *nueva* a tu actual plataforma es tirar la plata, porque te saldra mas caro que algo nuevo en AMD, y que haces con tu micro viejo??

No te conviene cambiarle el micro, a menos que consigas alguno usado a buen precio, pero aun asi que haces con tu micro viejo? Si queres conservar tu PC bien, pero hoy fijate que sale mas caro DDR2 que DDR3 por empezar.


----------



## analogico (Oct 16, 2012)

ingeniero18 dijo:


> Analógico: es la 2.0!!! Cómo puedo saber hasta qué procesador me aguanta???



en la paguina de la placa en el
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2581#
en el boton cpu support list  http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=2581
esta la lista de los procesadores que  aguanta
lo que debes hacer es cotizar y comprobar si el cpu esta en la lista 
o revisar la lista y despues cotizar 
si conviene o no cambiar o mejor comprar una  placa nueva


----------



## ingeniero18 (Nov 22, 2012)

Cómo andan gente tanto tiempo!!! 
Les cuento que estoy re disfrutando mi plaquita de video nueva, pero ahora necesito *consejos para comprar una fuente*.
Saben del tema??? Marcas, precios, lugares donde averiguar, etc... todo será bienvenido.

Gracias!!!


----------



## djwash (Nov 22, 2012)

Hola.

La marca que tiene mejor relacion precio/rendimiento/calidad, son las Sentey, aunque muchos "dicen" que son malisimas, bueno, es porque no saben, no han mirado por dentro ni comparado con las que tienen, como Topower, Thermaltake, etc...

Cada marca tiene sus productos diferenciados en gamas, si comparamos modelos con Thermaltake y Topower por ejemplo, Sentey no tiene comparacion, al menos, aca en Argentina, es la mejor en precio/rendimiento/calidad, teniendo en cuenta que no hay mucho para elegir.

Sentey es creo la marca con la peor fama entre muchos "sabios" del hard, creo que hay mucha desinformacion en el tema, mucha gente que repite lo que lee sin corroborarlo, no hay que ser muy sabio en electronica, solo mirar por dentro de las fuentes al momento de comprar y se nota la diferencia, transformador, diodos, transistores, capacitores, topologia, etc...

Para tu placa de video, y para un mother mejor que el que tenes y un micro Phenom II 955 (TDP 125W), te sirven los siguientes modelos:

ERP 500SS en adelante (algo sobrada).

SDP 550SS en adelante (muy sobrada).

Sentey BRP son un asco ni las mires.

Otras que te pueden andar:

Thermaltake TR2 500W (cualquiera de las versiones, la de mas o menos amperes, o mas facil de reconocer, la que tiene disipadores finos genericos, y la que tiene disipadores mas robustos).

Solo debes tener como objetivo marca y modelo de la fuente que deseas, y ver si la puedes conseguir.

Para elegir la fuente tenes que tener claro qué tanto vas a actualizar en el futuro, que consumo pensas tener, pero no hay que volverse loco, aca no va el que sobre y que no falte, no sirve una fuente de 650W para un X2 y una 6770, si al final se terminara rompiendo antes la fuente por vieja que por carga, y no habremos aprovechado la inversion, no son tan buenos los extremos, no hay que volverse loco, yo tenia mi equipo con una generica de 500W que tenia 3 años y la tuve que cambiar cuando cambie el Athlon II X4 620 (TDP 95W) por un Phenom II 955 (TDP 125), antes andaba perfecto, con el Phenom se reiniciaba al meter un DVD...


Mi PC tiene lamentablemente una Thermaltake TR2 de 500W la de menos amperes (la mas trucha), era la que consegui en ese momento la necesitaba...

Mother M5A88V EVO
Micro AMD Phenom II 955 BE
Kingston DDR3 4GB 1600MHZ
Video MSI R7750
1 HDD y 1 DVD
4 cooler de 12cm

Funciona perfecto sin reinicios ni caidas de voltaje, no calienta nada y aca no tengo aire acondicionado y hay en la siesta 38º, se banca una 7770 seguramente...









Saludos.

Una limpiadita no vendria mal...

Creo que sos de Argentina no? 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-436465438-fuente-sentey-extreme-rock-power-erp550-550w-monorail-35a-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-436465157-fuente-sentey-sdp550-ss-550w-80-plus-pfc-46ampers-monorail-_JM_

Yo voy por la SDP en estos dias... En realidad no voy, me la envian jajaja...


----------



## morta (Nov 22, 2012)

Djwash las sentey se hicieron mala fama por las que venían en los gabinetes con calcos de 600w reales y si sumabas las salidas no llegabas a 400w, encima muchos vendían los gabinetes por un lado y esas fuentes por otro como linea premium.

Unicamente agregaria alguna thermaltake o coolermaster como otra opción, pero por el precio la que mas pinta tiene es la sentey con la certificación 80 plus.


----------



## djwash (Nov 22, 2012)

Y, si miramos bien, Sentey no miente en las etiquetas:







En ningun lado dice 600W, el modelo tiene un 600, pero no indica los W, mira en los amperes, se nota de que fuente estamos hablando, generica, hay que mirar bien a veces y no darle bola a los vendedores...

Las BRP son la linea mas baja de Sentey, las veo malas, no las he probado, pero por lo que valen no conviene...

Creo que todos mienten un poco en algo, por eso hay que saber que se esta comprando, hasta he visto reviews de Hardwaresecrets.com tirando al piso las Thermaltake de 700W, y analizando bien hicieron mal la prueba dos veces...


----------



## ingeniero18 (Nov 22, 2012)

Buenísima la data muchachos!!! Empiezo averiguando por ese lado y en un futuro les comento

Gracias como siempre!!!


----------



## ingeniero18 (Nov 27, 2012)

Cómo andan muchachos???
Les cuento que todavía no puedo comprar la fuente, pero encontré una falla en la mía que hacía que la máquina se achanchase mucho: el Mosfet más grande de la placa de la fuente estaba tan mal soldado de fábrica que, al cargarla con mi nueva plaquita de video se hizo un falso contacto en las tres patas del componente y apenas hacía contacto!!! Por suerte lo detecté a tiempo y lo arreglé, por lo que ahora la compu me anda mucho mejor.
Sin embargo tengo una duda: desde que tengo la placa, la máquina en general está muy lenta y esta lentitud fue progresiva y no de golpe. Yo pienso que los juegos la alentecen, aunque a veces no juego y sin embargo está igual de lenta (tarda mucho en iniciar windows y hay veces que las ventanas se cuelgan y tardan mucho en abrir), cosa que nunca me había pasado en tres años que tengo el mismo windows instalado.

Estoy en lo cierto??? Debe ser que los juegos crean alchivos temporales que me están llenando el rígido o algo por el estilo???

Ya pasé varios programas como Ccleaner, Tuneup, Advance windows care, Antispyware... hasta defragmenté y nada!!!


----------



## djwash (Nov 27, 2012)

Te cuento, el unico programa para mantenimiento de la PC que te puedo recomendar es el CCleaner, los tuneup y demas porquerias, dicen optimizar la PC pero a costa de consumir recursos, que loco no?

Si tenes Windows XP, por alguna razon se terminara poniendo lento tarde o temprano.

Es un mito eso de que al tener el disco lleno se pone lenta la PC, tambien dicen que al tener muchos programas instalados, o muchos iconos en el escritorio, esto no tiene sentido, los programas usan la RAM mientras estan funcionando, si no, pues, no...

Windows usa una parte del disco (2gb mas o menos depende) como si fuese RAM, es la llamada "memoria virtual", como los programas se ejecutan principalmente desde RAM, la velocidad de transferencia en la RAM es muy muy superior a la del disco rigido, hay veces que la PC medio se cuelga, es posible que este leyendo algo desde la memoria virtual, dicha memoria es usada cuando se agota o esta al limite la RAM, entre otros casos. Por eso es recomendable tener bastante RAM, hoy con 4GB vas bien para cualquier juego o programa.

3 años es bastante tiempo para una instalacion, suelen crearse problemas o conflictos que se agravan, al instalar programas, juegos, hard, y desinstalarlos, volver a instalar, etc...

Cuando instalo un hardware nuevo que necesite soft, como una placa de video, suelo hacer una instalacion en limpio, para asegurar el buen funcionamiento del sistema, y en tu caso, pondria Windows 7 64 bit con 4gb de RAM, vas a notar un cambio importante.

Los juegos, como todos los programas, solo ocupan recursos de la PC cuando se estan ejecutando, que antivirus tienes?


----------



## ingeniero18 (Nov 27, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Te cuento, el unico programa para mantenimiento de la PC que te puedo recomendar es el CCleaner, los tuneup y demas porquerias, dicen optimizar la PC pero a costa de consumir recursos, que loco no?
> 
> Si tenes Windows XP, por alguna razon se terminara poniendo lento tarde o temprano.
> 
> ...



Tengo el Nod32 que me anda muy bien. Nunca me molestó de ninguna forma y siempre respondió ante la presencia de algún problema.

Tengo pensado en enero hacer un cambio en la máquina respecto del windows ya que lo tengo en un rígido común HDD y voy a probar instalarlo en un Sata.
Creés que eso mejoraría a la performance de la máquina?


----------



## djwash (Nov 27, 2012)

Y, no creas que sera un cambio importante, si funcionara un poco mejor, un poco mas agil, pero no es sorprendente, si notaras un cambio al formatear, yo que vos lo haria ya mismo, no es algo que demore normalmente mas de 4 horas con todo instalado, si es que lo sabes hacer.

Por le lado del antivirus, el Nod32 es el peor, he probado varios antivirus gratuitos y los peores son Nod32 y AVG, Panda te come los recursos, el mejor que he probado gratis (sin crack ni nada raro), se actualiza todos los dias automaticamente, protege mas que otros, es el Avast!, en segundo lugar el Avira Free, ambos son muy buenos y muy livianos.

El Avira me detecto algunos virus pero no los pudo eliminar, por lo que me pase al Avast!...

La verdad, te recomiendo que cambies el Nod32 por el Avast, a los clientes les instalamos ese, porque es gratis y se actualiza solo, protege mucho mejor que el nod y no se tienen que preocupar por licencias ni nada de eso...


----------



## ingeniero18 (Nov 27, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Y, no creas que sera un cambio importante, si funcionara un poco mejor, un poco mas agil, pero no es sorprendente, si notaras un cambio al formatear, yo que vos lo haria ya mismo, no es algo que demore normalmente mas de 4 horas con todo instalado, si es que lo sabes hacer.
> 
> Por le lado del antivirus, el Nod32 es el peor, he probado varios antivirus gratuitos y los peores son Nod32 y AVG, Panda te come los recursos, el mejor que he probado gratis (sin crack ni nada raro), se actualiza todos los dias automaticamente, protege mas que otros, es el Avast!, en segundo lugar el Avira Free, ambos son muy buenos y muy livianos.
> 
> ...



Dale... entonces para empezar bajo y pruebo el Avast.
El tema del formateo la tengo clarísima porque lo hice mil veces al probar un montón de Windows hasta que encontré este que me resultó bárbaro.

Lo principal es que ahora no lo puedo hacer porque con el tema de la facultad sigo usando la máquina y estaré así hasta fin de año, por lo que no la quiero alterar hasta asegurarme de terminar las cursadas, pero en enero me pongo y lo hago.
Además tengo muuuuuuuucha data guardada que primero tengo que organizar y eso me llevará tiempo antes de querer formatear.
Igualmente, gracias por lo del antivirus... lo bajo, pruebo y te comento!!!





djwash dijo:


> Y, no creas que sera un cambio importante, si funcionara un poco mejor, un poco mas agil, pero no es sorprendente, si notaras un cambio al formatear, yo que vos lo haria ya mismo, no es algo que demore normalmente mas de 4 horas con todo instalado, si es que lo sabes hacer.
> 
> Por le lado del antivirus, el Nod32 es el peor, he probado varios antivirus gratuitos y los peores son Nod32 y AVG, Panda te come los recursos, el mejor que he probado gratis (sin crack ni nada raro), se actualiza todos los dias automaticamente, protege mas que otros, es el Avast!, en segundo lugar el Avira Free, ambos son muy buenos y muy livianos.
> 
> ...



Me olvidé de preguntarte: tenés algún link que sea para bajar el Avast seguro y sin problemas?


----------



## djwash (Nov 27, 2012)

ingeniero18 dijo:


> porque lo hice mil veces al probar un montón de Windows hasta que encontré este que me resultó bárbaro.



Ese es tu principal problema al parecer, por un lado tenes varios programas para des-optimizar la PC, y para empezar si dices que probaste muchos Windows, debes estar usando algun W modificado, en el taller la mayoria de PC que formateamos es por que traen esas porquerias de W modificado, que lo unico que causan son problemas, fallas extrañas, tener que buscar actualizaciones o paquetes para reponer los archivos o partes de windows que sacó el desgraciado que armo ese SO modificado... Lo mas lindo es cuando te dicen "si, formatea tranquilo", pero a veces te dicen que no quieren que formatees y tenes que comerte horas buscando informacion de esa version, buscando soluciones...

Deberias instalar una version de W XP o 7 *sin modificar*, funcionan perfecto desde el primer uso y se van agilizando con los dias, no deberias tener fallas extrañas, lentitud, incompatibilidad ni nada raro...

El unico beneficio si se le puede llamar asi es para los tecnicos, estas versiones de SO modificado siempre fallan...


Link para bajar el Avast! des de su propia pagina: http://www.avast.com/es-ww/index


----------



## ingeniero18 (Nov 27, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Ese es tu principal problema al parecer, por un lado tenes varios programas para des-optimizar la PC, y para empezar si dices que probaste muchos Windows, debes estar usando algun W modificado, en el taller la mayoria de PC que formateamos es por que traen esas porquerias de W modificado, que lo unico que causan son problemas, fallas extrañas, tener que buscar actualizaciones o paquetes para reponer los archivos o partes de windows que sacó el desgraciado que armo ese SO modificado... Lo mas lindo es cuando te dicen "si, formatea tranquilo", pero a veces te dicen que no quieren que formatees y tenes que comerte horas buscando informacion de esa version, buscando soluciones...
> 
> Deberias instalar una version de W XP o 7 *sin modificar*, funcionan perfecto desde el primer uso y se van agilizando con los dias, no deberias tener fallas extrañas, lentitud, incompatibilidad ni nada raro...



Es que el problema principal que siempre tuve siempre fue con las versiones sin modificar!!!
El windows que tengo ahora lo tengo instalado hace más de tres años y NUNCA tuve problemas. Nunca me pidió actualizaciones de nada y respecto de los drivers diez puntos.
Quizás es una casualidad, pero es lo mejor que le pasó a mi pc jajejeeaj!!! Se llama "Windows Black Crystal". 
Yo dudo que sea el S.O. el problema... me tiro más por el hecho de que mi máquina no es muy actual y la estoy exigiendo con cosas que quizás le exigen demasiado...


----------



## djwash (Nov 27, 2012)

No creo que sea tan asi, es verdad no es una PC muy potente, pero hay otras causas como poca RAM, o memorias de 667Mhz o peor de 533Mhz, deberias tener de 800Mhz...

Aun en PC como la tuya W7 va mejor que XP que va de salida hace años, y para juegos 4Gb de ram son muy necesarios, para no hacer un trabajo tan intenso de RAM que se traducira en lentitud, lag y esas cosas...


----------



## ingeniero18 (Nov 27, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> No creo que sea tan asi, es verdad no es una PC muy potente, pero hay otras causas como poca RAM, o memorias de 667Mhz o peor de 533Mhz, deberias tener de 800Mhz...
> 
> Aun en PC como la tuya W7 va mejor que XP que va de salida hace años, y para juegos 4Gb de ram son muy necesarios, para no hacer un trabajo tan intenso de RAM que se traducira en lentitud, lag y esas cosas...



No te quepa la menor duda que lo de la RAM lo entendí!!!
Apenas pueda comprar y expandir la RAM lo primero que hago es cambiar el windows al 7.

Por suerte los 2GB que tengo son de 667Mhz... MENOS MAL!!!

Gracias por la data como siempre djwash!!!


----------



## djwash (Nov 27, 2012)

ingeniero18 dijo:


> No te quepa la menor duda que lo de la RAM lo entendí!!!



Y claro, si a lo largo del tema te lo dije como 16 veces...



ingeniero18 dijo:


> Apenas pueda comprar y expandir la RAM lo primero que hago es cambiar el windows al 7.



Con el precio de DDR2, te puede llegar a convenir actualizar, trata de vender tu placa madre y micro y memoria, puede haber alguien que le interese, vendela lo mas cara que puedas, y compras nuevo poniendo una pequeña diferencia arriba, es la mejor, gastas un poquito cada 1 año o dos y no un fangote de guita de una, asi hago yo y ya ves...



ingeniero18 dijo:


> Por suerte los 2GB que tengo son de 667Mhz... MENOS MAL!!!



Y, 800Mhz es lo normal, es como lo minimo, si compras memorias que sean tambien de 667Mhz, ya que si colocas una de 800Mhz funcionara a la velocidad de la que ya tienes que es de 667Mhz, en una de esas la conseguis usada a buen precio..



ingeniero18 dijo:


> Gracias por la data como siempre djwash!!!



De nada.


----------



## ingeniero18 (Dic 3, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Y claro, si a lo largo del tema te lo dije como 16 veces...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Djwash querido!!!
Ya que estamos en el tema... sin compromiso y sin apuros...
Haciendo la búsqueda en mercado libre (Argentina) pongo "*actualizar pc*", y ordenando por precio, aparecen varios combos de mother-cpu-ram. 

Teniendo en cuenta precios abajo de $2000... cual me recomendarias???


----------



## nocta (Dic 3, 2012)

De i3 para arriba, con 2 lucas lo hacés.

Las memorias DDR3 salen $160 más o menos, lo más caro puede ser el micro, pero creo que hasta por $1500 también podés conseguir algo.

Mi recomendación sería que vayas por un mother Gigabyte o al menos cualquiera que no tenga capacitores electrolíticos.


----------



## ingeniero18 (Dic 3, 2012)

nocta dijo:


> De i3 para arriba, con 2 lucas lo hacés.
> 
> Las memorias DDR3 salen $160 más o menos, lo más caro puede ser el micro, pero creo que hasta por $1500 también podés conseguir algo.
> 
> Mi recomendación sería que vayas por un mother Gigabyte o al menos cualquiera que no tenga capacitores electrolíticos.



Buenísima la data de los capacitores... GRACIAS NOCTA!!!


----------



## djwash (Dic 3, 2012)

Hola, si vas a actualizar habria que ver a donde queres apuntar...

Si vamos por el lado de AMD tenes varias opciones:



Mother serie 800 con video integrado + Phenom II X4 o Athlon II X4 (nuevo o usado)

Los mother serie 800 son muy buenos, pero son mas recomendados para Phenom II y Athlon II, para FX es mejor tener mother con chipset 900.

Ej: M5A88V EVO + Phenom II X4 (cualquiera, no importa que no sea BE, puede ser usado)

M5A88M + Athlon II X4 (cualquiera, tambien hay usados a buen precio)



Mother serie 900 (esta serie no trae video integrado) + micro FX 4100 o 6100

Estos mother no tienen video integrado, los que tienen chipset 970 no estan pensados para hacer CrossFire o SLI ya que uno de sus slot PCI E corre a 4x, solo se puede hacer con los chipset 990.

Ej: ASUS M5A97 EVO + FX 4100

ASUS M5A97 EVO + FX 6100

Puede ser de otras marcas, las Gigabyte son muy buenas tambien.



Mother serie 900 con micro Phenom II X4 o Athlon II X4.

Esta combinación rinde muy bien, tendras el mother para actualizar despues a un micro mejor, si es que se necesita, con la serie 800 no tienes total compatibilidad con los micros futuros.


Hay combos que ofrecen FX 4100 con mother como el M5A78LM LX, lo he probado y no me convence, es barato el combo pero no me va, aunque si compras esa mother (M5A78 LM LX) y un Athlon II X4 o Phenom II X4 (hasta 95W TDP) te deberia correr muy bien, bastante mejor de lo que tienes ahora, yo sigo inclinandome por mother con chipset 800 o superior.

Si o si tiene que ser X4, asi no tienes problemas con juegos, o multitarea, un X2 siempre le falta algo o se laguea en algunos juegos, ademas, como ya he dicho, 4GB de RAM 1333Mhz es suficiente para cualquier juego que corras con tu placa de video. Con lo barato que cuestan estos modulos de memoria, puedes poner 2 X 4GB...


La idea de tener mother con chipset 900 es para estar preparado para micros futuros, aunque hoy no se piense actualizar, en el futuro ya se tendra lo mas importante. Lo malo de estos es que no tienen video integrado.

Sobre micros, los FX no andan tan mal como dicen, el 4100 anda cerca del i3 2120, pero creo que son muy caros para lo que son, prefiero un Athlon II X4 620 o 640 usado que rendirá para cualquier juego.


Para el lado de Intel, con el i3 2120 tenes suficiente para cualquier juego, rinde muy bien ese micro, en cuanto a mother para el, tienes opciones economicas y buenas como la Asus P8b75-m Le, no he probado Intel, se que el micro rinde un pelo mas que el Phenom II X4 955, pero mother, como siempre, compraria la mejor que pueda...

Tambien hay que mencionar que Intel es mas caro, rinde mas que AMD, pero es mas caro y mucha gente se decanta (como yo) por AMD, porque rinde muy bien a un precio accesible, al menos para el uso que le doy nunca se me quedo corto AMD.

Esas son algunas cosas a tener en mente, la configuracion que decidas armar será en base a donde quieras apuntar, sobre fuentes ya mencione bastante mas arriba...


----------



## ingeniero18 (Dic 3, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Hola, si vas a actualizar habria que ver a donde queres apuntar...
> 
> Si vamos por el lado de AMD tenes varias opciones:
> 
> ...



PERO VOS TE ZARPÁS CON LA DATA DJWASH JEJAEJAEEAJ!!!!

Es obvio que después de la placa de video que me compré no me hace falta video integrado...

Después con tiempo voy leyendo en detalle tooooooodo lo que me pusiste y al ir averiguando te voy consultando.

GRACIAS!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## djwash (Dic 3, 2012)

De nada, cuando decidas que armar vas por mercadolibre a buscar precios, yo paso, son demasiados avisos...


----------



## ingeniero18 (Ago 18, 2014)

Cómo andan? Sigue abierto este tema o conviene crear uno nuevo? Necesito realizar consultas sobre esto mismo...
Gracias!!!!


----------



## djwash (Ago 19, 2014)

Los temas aqui normalmente no se cierran, si es sobre lo mismo se sigue en un mismo hilo para no tener temas repetidos, ademas aun seguimos estando por aca...


----------



## ingeniero18 (Ago 19, 2014)

djwash dijo:


> Los temas aqui normalmente no se cierran, si es sobre lo mismo se sigue en un mismo hilo para no tener temas repetidos, ademas aun seguimos estando por aca...



DJWASH QUERIDO... tanto tiempo!!!! Te cuento que renové la pc, y obtuve los siguientes componentes:

- Intel i5-4440 3.1GHz
- 16GB de RAM DDR3 2400MHz (dos múdulos Tricubo)
- Mother MSI Z87-G41
- Fuente Sentey BRP 500W

...y sigo con la querida placa de video AMD Radeon HD6670 que me habías recomendado.

Quería saber a qué placa de video me convendría cambiarme con mi nueva pc... no algo despampanante en cuanto a dinero pero si algo un poco superior a la que tengo... más que nada como para poder jugar juegos mas o menos actuales.

Gracias!!!


----------



## djwash (Ago 19, 2014)

Imaginate que con una R7 250 ya superas un poco a la 6670 que tenes, te recomendaria una R7 260X o GTX 750ti, sino un poco mas arriba una R9 270X/280 o una GTX 760. Con cualquiera de esas tenes un buen rendimiento en juegos y el micro da para mas aun.

Todo depende del presupuesto que tengas y de la resolucion a la que vas a jugar.

Fijate en esta pagina http://www.gameron.com.ar/index.php tienen buenos precios mejor que ML, yo les he comprado y me ha ido muy bien.


----------



## ingeniero18 (Ago 21, 2014)

djwash dijo:


> Imaginate que con una R7 250 ya superas un poco a la 6670 que tenes, te recomendaria una R7 260X o GTX 750ti, sino un poco mas arriba una R9 270X/280 o una GTX 760. Con cualquiera de esas tenes un buen rendimiento en juegos y el micro da para mas aun.
> 
> Todo depende del presupuesto que tengas y de la resolucion a la que vas a jugar.
> 
> Fijate en esta pagina http://www.gameron.com.ar/index.php tienen buenos precios mejor que ML, yo les he comprado y me ha ido muy bien.



Gracias che!!!! Voy viendo las alternativas que me propusiste y después te cuento

Abrazo!!!!


----------



## ingeniero18 (Ago 22, 2014)

djwash dijo:


> Imaginate que con una R7 250 ya superas un poco a la 6670 que tenes, te recomendaria una R7 260X o GTX 750ti, sino un poco mas arriba una R9 270X/280 o una GTX 760. Con cualquiera de esas tenes un buen rendimiento en juegos y el micro da para mas aun.
> 
> Todo depende del presupuesto que tengas y de la resolucion a la que vas a jugar.
> 
> Fijate en esta pagina http://www.gameron.com.ar/index.php tienen buenos precios mejor que ML, yo les he comprado y me ha ido muy bien.



Ahora yo digo... me recomendás el overclocking??? Quizás con esto me ahorro la compra de una placa...


----------



## djwash (Ago 22, 2014)

ingeniero18 dijo:


> Ahora yo digo... me recomendás el overclocking??? Quizás con esto me ahorro la compra de una placa...



Nope, en CPU se puede escalar bastante (en algunos casos no) pero en GPU no es mucho lo que podes subir en rendimiento, tu placa es chica y para correr juegos actuales en medio/alto vas a necesitas al menos el triple de rendimiento, con el OC no vas a subir mas del 15% (y creo que me estoy arriesgando). Esto es a ojo, si queres probar dale nomas pero no esperes mucho, si bien de poder jugar vas a poder con tu placa (bajando todo), hablando de rendimiento y correr bien un juego actual se queda cortisima.

Fijate en techpowerup los reviews de placas de video para tener una idea, tambien gameplays en youtube.


----------

